# Kit Less Pen Challenge



## wdcav1952

Please note the rules for entries posted in the Casual Conversation Forum.  Also, please post all kit less pen photos in this thread.  Let's see some pens!


----------



## ldb2000

*Kitless Pen Challenge*

Hi Honey we're home !!! :biggrin:
First , I want to thank William (wdcav1952) and Al (Docstram) and our Great Leader Jeff for their help in giving me the opportunity to run this Challenge .
I am so happy that we now have a home where we should be , after all this is Advanced pen making and this is the place where it belongs .
I don't want anyone to think that making a kitless ballpoint (slimline) is a waste of time because it's not , the things you learn here will help you make better kit pens as well , I really don't want to hear " I could never do something like this " because you CAN ! 
The techniques involved in this type of penmaking are a little different then making a kitless fountain pen but not too much different and the tools needed are the same ones you should already have , a lathe , a mandrel and live center and some turning tools .
If you want to make some fancier types of slimlines you should also have a collet chuck or a 4 jaw chuck and a drill chuck for drilling on the lathe (these things will help but are not required)

Ok first "The Rules" . As William said there are no rules except you must use a "Cross type refill" and "Your pen can not have an exposed tip when not in use" and I will also add that "It cannot be a throw away pen" the refill must be able to be replaced . Other then these three rules , anything goes , so this should make for some very interesting pens .

There will be no prizes except , the satisfaction of knowing that the pen you make will be ALL YOURS , it will be an exclusive pen that you made almost entirely on your own , and the knowledge that you will gain as you complete your pen .

I will be compiling a list of names of the people that we have involved so far .

I know that some of you have other commitments that have to come first so there will be no set start or end to this challenge , we will be done when we are done .

Ok , lets get started making KITLESS PENS !!!


Here is a list of most of the people that have shown an interest in trying this challenge ;

jthompson1995.... it's virgil ....Larry Gottlieb
Shull.... Russianwolf.... fiferb 
Mark Hix.... Hosspen.... Modelmaker
Avbill.... Gagler.... brez ....rherrell
hehndc ....bananajeep.... Theturningcircle
rjwolfe..... Chuck Key.... BRobbins629
Workingforwood ....handplane ....Daniel
DSallee ....cozee....Petricore....CSue
more to come


----------



## ldb2000

*Kitless slimline*

This pen is the first of my pens for the kitless pen challenge .
It is a totally unremarkable pen in black PR and grey corian , I will be adding a homemade clip later in the week.
The thing that makes this pen special is the fact that it was made with only basic equipment , A Lathe , a 7mm mandrel and livecenter and my drillpress . I wanted to show that this challenge can be done by anybody with just basic pen turning equipment , it just takes a little time to figure out how to turn the parts . 
The tubes were turned with slimline bushings on the standard mandrel and the finial and nib by using the mandrel as a closed end mandrel with the live center supporting the end of the finial and nib .
If anybody needs help trying this method just ask .


----------



## Petricore

I'm excited to try this. Question tho, when you say kitless, are we not supposed to use the transmissions that come with the kit ? Or are we just eliminating the hardware on both ends ?


----------



## ldb2000

Petricore , you can use the tubes and transmission and clip , those are the only parts of a kit that are allowed . That said you do not have to use them either if you can figure a way of making the slimline without them , the clip is optional just make it a closed end . the official rules are posted in the Casual Conversation forum and above in my first post .
Have fun with it and try something different to make the pen unique .


----------



## bobkeyes

*Kitless*

Here is a fountain pen. All parts made by me except the nib. 4 start thread done on the mill.  Two views of pen and one of small diamond on the cap. Made from tortoise shell acrylic.


----------



## CSue

*I'm in . . .*

I'm "in" - I guess that's my warning for everyone.  Give me a few days.  I already got and idea.  

We have to make our own "nibs" right?


----------



## bobkeyes

Sorry! This is not for the challenge. I did not read the original post. It is just an example of a kitless pen.


----------



## ldb2000

Not a problem Bob . It is a beautiful Kitless fountain pen , I like the Diamond accent and the overall shape .
Thanks for posting it it shows where this kind of challenge can lead to .


----------



## Mr Vic

I'm tossing my hat into the ring. 

By the By has anyone every dissasembled a transmission? Before you ask I'm refering to a twist pen transmission. I'm curious to see the internals. Any pictures? I have a picture in my mind of what it might look like but would like to really see the parts. Got a few ideas.


----------



## rherrell

I posted photos in the original thread but I guess I was too fast:wink:! I just read where all photos are to go here so here they are again....



This is what I started with....blank, Delrin, refill, tranny, 8X32 screw, one tube, Euro clip and some brass rod.



Here's the parts I made



Here's the results. This is my first "kitless" attempt and all in all I'm pleased with it.


----------



## ldb2000

I still say " That kitless slimline looks better the most other kit pens of any kind "
Stunning pen Rick  :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Ligget

Excellent work Rick!


----------



## rdunn12

Thought I would give this a try.This was my first kitless pen,and first closed end.I think it turned out o.k. not real sure I like the shape.What do you guys think?I learned a lot by doing this,mainly what not to do.All it has from a kit is the tubes(modified),refill and transmission.Oh the blank is Pomegranate acrylic and the center band is serpent rod.I did this without a closed end mandrel.


----------



## ldb2000

Superb Ronald . 
Love the blank and the CB gives a nice contrast , I like the shape but I think the lower barrel could use a little diet , the upper closed end barrel is perfect .
Overall an excellent example of a kitless slimline .
These pens are worth every second that it takes to figure out the techniques of turning them . :good::good::good:


----------



## rdunn12

I thought that about the lower barrel also.I did'nt want it too thin and ended up leaving it a bit thicker than I wanted.It does have a nice feel to it though.


----------



## ldb2000

rdunn12 said:


> I thought that about the lower barrel also.I did'nt want it too thin and ended up leaving it a bit thicker than I wanted.It does have a nice feel to it though.


I'll bet it does .
How did you do the closed end ? , regular mandrel and tailstock or some kind of jam/pin chuck ?


----------



## rdunn12

I did the closed end and the nib end on a wine bottle stopper mandrel.I drilled the blanks with the bit for the bottle stopper mandrel,turned and finished the blanks,then redrilled to tube size after turning.I also had enough room on the mandrel to get one slimline bushing.


----------



## ldb2000

Great idea Ronald . I never thought about using a Bottle Stopper mandrel , then redrilling to final size after turning ... thanks

I still think that the best thing about these pens is that they are all yours , they are exclusives , if you do shows no one else will have anything like them . :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## rherrell

Great job Ronald!


----------



## cowjelly

*My attempt*

Hello to all, here is my attempt. This is the first time posting with pictures and using the camera, I hope they aren't too blurry! Anyway my goal was to make a pen that functioned like a slimline but looked like the old style fountain pens. If you are able to see anything tell me what you think. The only kit parts I used were the tube & mech. it was allot of fun and I'll be making more, the possibilities are endless when your not restricted to the kit.

Thanks, Keith. In Indiana...


----------



## ldb2000

THAT'S COOL !!!!
I would call that Advanced penmaking + .
I never would have thought of that design .
BRAVO !!!
:worship::worship::worship:
I love the clip too !!!


PS; the pictures look great too


----------



## ldb2000

cowjelly said:


> Hello to all, here is my attempt. This is the first time posting with pictures and using the camera, I hope they aren't too blurry! Anyway my goal was to make a pen that functioned like a slimline but looked like the old style fountain pens. If you are able to see anything tell me what you think. The only kit parts I used were the tube & mech. it was allot of fun and I'll be making more, the possibilities are endless when your not restricted to the kit.
> 
> Thanks, Keith. In Indiana...


 
I've been saying that right along


----------



## rdunn12

Nice looking pen man.I love it!The shape is very nice.I like that blank as well.Excellent work.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Home run!  Did you make the clip or take it from another source?


----------



## cowjelly

Thank you for the compliments. I made the clip from a piece a brass bar stock, turned the profile then locked the headstock and filed the flats. The trim rings were just an old piece of 3/8 tube split down the middle and glued before turning. I'm working on a way that you simply cut your slot for the clip them tighten down a screw and it secures the clip in place.

Best Regards,
Keith


----------



## ldb2000

This is another Challenge pen , it is a Kitless slimline (longwood style) made from Storm blue and White Linen Corian .
I used 2 7mm tubes and a 7mm transmission which were bought in bulk , and a clip from Elliot (www.penmakers.com) , so no kits were broken up to make this pen .
The Corian is great for this kind of penmaking , it turns and drills well and shines like glass when done :glasses-cool:
I really like the way this one came out so I'm including it with the PITH pen I made for Nolan


----------



## rdunn12

Cool Butch I like that.Looks a little short.What is the length of the pen?Just curious.The Corian looks nice and the color contrast is nice also.Great work.


----------



## ldb2000

Thanks Ronald
The pen is 5 1/8" same as a slimline but it is 1/2" thick . The clip is shorter then a slimline clip by 1/2" so it makes the whole pen look shorter


----------



## workinforwood

Awesome display of kitless slims!  My computer broke for just over a week..as per Butch's request, here's the kitless pen transferred to here.  It's a lighter, the gas and ignition removed, but the light still fully operational.  Spun a barrel to simulate a silencer and died it ebony and a bullet exiting the silencer is the nib...so it's not just another typical bullet pen.


----------



## rherrell

That CERTAINLY is different Jeff! You did a great job.
How does it feel to write with it:question:


----------



## ldb2000

Jeff , I have to say that if this was a contest you would win for originality , that is a great concept and you pulled it off perfectly .
Thanks for posting it here .

:good::good::good:


----------



## workinforwood

It's not the most comfortable pen.  It's comfy only in one position, with the trigger pointing down between your thumb and finger, so you can't just pick it up and write in any position, but it doesn't roll off the desk.


----------



## kruger

can you consider if these is a kitless pen.

it is made only with wood.

bocote with a spicy inlay next wood i don't know the name next sycamore and bocote.
i use only 2 x 7 mm tubes with a transmission and an old slimline clip.


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Kruger
Yep I would call that a Kitless pen and a very nice one at that . Wood is one of the harder materials to make kitless pens from but you did it .:good::good::good:


----------



## rherrell

Here's my final entry for this "challenge".





I posted a complete review in the SOYP forum if you're interested.


----------



## ldb2000

The only way to top this one is to make your own refill :biggrin:
Beautiful TRUE kitless Rick , Thanks for posting it here


----------



## workinforwood

Yep, if there were prizes, I'd have to shoot Rick and bury his pen in the Misssissipi because it's darn near impossible to compete with that!


----------



## ldb2000

workinforwood said:


> Yep, if there were prizes, I'd have to shoot Rick and bury his pen in the Misssissipi because it's darn near impossible to compete with that!


 

Glad you said "Darn near" , because I'm working on it . comming soon :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000

*Kitless Euro (modified slimline)*

Ok here's my next type of modification based on the lowly slimline .
This is a Kitless Euro/Designer pen . I used 2 7mm tubes and a slimline transmission that I buy in bulk (no kits were harmed during the making of this pen) and some Granite and Black Corian and a Mont Blanc style clip from Elliot at www.penmakers.com that I plated with Black chrome . 
This one came out better then I had thought it would , almost looks like a kit pen :biggrin:
For my next trick , I will be making a 7mm Polaris style pen


----------



## rherrell

GREAT JOB BUTCH! I'm gonna have to try Corian one of these days. You do such a great job with it. 
You do your own plating too? Too bad NJ is so far away, I'd love to see how that's done.


----------



## SamThePenMan

I wasn't going to make a pen for this challenge, but decided I would. I'm not finished with it just yet, taking my time on the finish, but it should be done soon I hope. I'll post the picture once its done obviously.


----------



## PaulDoug

Does this qualify? I made it a little while back and sent it to MesquiteGuy because he was nice enough to send me some nice mesquite pieces. The only external kit piece is the clip. It is made from mesquite and wine bottle corks.


----------



## ldb2000

Well , it was supposed to be made for the challenge but it fits all the other requirements .
Really nice pen Paul , how was the cork to turn , did you have to stablize the cork first or did you use CA on the lathe ?


----------



## PaulDoug

ldb2000 said:


> Well , it was supposed to be made for the challenge but it fits all the other requirements .
> Really nice pen Paul , how was the cork to turn , did you have to stablize the cork first or did you use CA on the lathe ?


 
Ya, I knew I missed the challenge, but I got to looking at the pens here and thought hey, mine may fit.  I really admire the kitless pens.  Fun to figure out how to do the different parts. 

The cork was pretty easy to turn.  Very sharp tool and light touches.  When I get close to the required thickness, I use sand paper.  A guy told me he uses dry wall sanding mesh on cork (he makes fishing pole real seats).  I got some but haven't tried it yet.  

Thanks for the compliment on my pen.  Means a lot to me coming from a guy whose work I greatly admire.


----------



## kruger

there is another kitless pen

that is a closed end slimline pen

he is made with 
padouk, holly&ebony inlays the bottom is cocobolo and the last piece of wood is "unknow"

finish is sandind to 2500 with micro mesh and CA another sanding up to 3000 Hut polish and shellawax. mmh..... it smell so good.


----------



## Rick_G

My example of a kitless pen.  Made this one for another contest and came in second so I am happy. This is not and entry for this contest.   Used the transmission and tubes from a slim.  Main body is Amboyna burl finial, CB, and tip are ebony.  The clip is ebonized maple.  Blue bands which after making them I'm not that keen on them are that shiny powdered glitter you get at the dollar store.  They did cover any mismatch there may have been between the ebony and aboyna though.


----------



## ldb2000

Paul , I didn't mean you missed the challenge , I had stated in an earlier post that the pens posted should be made for the challenge because I wanted some fresh ideas shown , not just the same stuff that had been posted before , so if you want to post more please be my guest and post away . Thank you for the compliment , it means allot . 

Kruger , That is a great looking kitless slimline , great choice of woods and a fantastic segmenting job . I really like the shape of this pen , it's different , it would make a great desk pen , you just have to make a stand for it .

Rick , Beautiful job on this one . I love the Stealth look of it , and the blue bands are a nice touch . A great example of a kitless slimline .


----------



## ldb2000

This is my latest attempt at duplicating most of the ballpoint kit pens we make . It is a Kitless Polaris . It is made from 2 7mm tubes and a slimline transmission , and a clip I bought from Elliot (xylostyle) , all of which I buy in bulk , and some Black and White Corian .
I love these Finial operated kitless pens , they are a blast to build .:biggrin:





This is fun , next is a 7mm cigar pen . :biggrin:


----------



## rherrell

Outstanding Butch! I love the color combo. I'm gonna have to try Corian one of these days.:wink:


----------



## SamThePenMan

Here is my first kitless slimline. The kit external parts were green that I had gotten some time ago for some Christmas pens I was working on. Thought I would use it to try making a kitless pen. It was definitely a challenge as I don't have the closed end mandrel yet, I just had a scrap piece of wood held in my 4jaw chuck, and turned it to the size of the inside of the 7mm tube, and used the tailstock to help support it until it was done. I have a few more details about it over in the Show Off Your Pens section.


----------



## ldb2000

Sam , great first attempt at a kitless pen . The upper barrel looks great , I think the part that don't work so well is the lower barrel , the shape looks kind of akward . Thin it out next time and taper it a bit more , but not too much or it will become too weak and the refill might crack it . You made a good try with this one , if you do more you will learn what works best . As for the closed end mandrel , I have one but don't use it much . I do just what you did , I make a jam chuck and the tailstock , I don't drill the hole for the refill to go through till I get the shape refined and most of the time I get the finish on then I drill the hole through .


----------



## workinforwood

Pretty cool Sam...that pen is very unique!


----------



## ldb2000

*The Kitless Kit*

A Kitless Kit tale:
Be careful boys and girls , this is where doing "Kitless" can lead you to...Down the path to..."Making Kits" .
I call this one the "All American" because I made over 95% of the pen my self . 
It is made with Homebrew Blue Mica PR and some bar stock Aluminum for the nib , CB , finial and the clip .
It is built on a Slimline transmission and 2 7mm tubes .






Thank you to those of you that followed the link here . I have to find a way of bringing people here to this forum . :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15

Looks great, nice job.


----------



## cowjelly

Very Impressive!!!

________________
Keith,
Jeffersonville, IN


----------



## rherrell

I like that ALOT Butch!:good: You did a fantastic job. Now if you could only get rid of that pesky transmission and those little brass tubes.:devil::wink::smile-big:


----------



## Russianwolf

Way to go Butch. How did you handle the clip if you don't mind my asking. It looks nicely done.


----------



## nava1uni

:banana::banana::good:WOW!
That is really beautiful. I now think that I will have to do some work on this idea.  Did you turn the metal parts on a metal lathe?  I am thinking I may have to get myself one after a few more shows.
  I am amazed by all of the pens I have seen on this thread. What creativity and artistry


----------



## ldb2000

Thanks Mike .
The clip is a piece of 1/8" aluminum rod , flattened to shape and bent in a "J" and hooked in a notch cut in the tube . The finial tenon is turned to fit the 7mm tube and then ground on one side to fit in the tube with the hook end of the clip and wedge them all together .
I shall be using this technique again as it is simple and strong .

Rick , thanks for the kind words and as for those pesky parts well.....I'm working on it , I will show first crude prototype as soon as I work out a detail or two . Don't expect a really complicated click mechanism but just a crude but slick work around to the problem .

Cindy , Thank you for the kind words . All the parts , except the clip , tubes and tranny , were turned on my trusty little Jet 1014vsi . I would advise you to use Carbide turning tools to turn the Aluminium bar stock or you will be resharpening your tools very often .


----------



## PaulDoug

You the master, I love that.  Got to get back to working on the lathe.  I was thinking about kitless pens and I guess a cartridge/antler pen fits the catagory also or any of the other cartridge style pens. 

Anyway Butch thanks for starting this thread,  maybe it should be turnen into it's own catagory on the forum.


----------



## marcruby

Here I am pouting about how people with metal lathes can do things that I can't and you announce you created your little meisterstucke on a Jet 1014.  I'm awestruck - and a bit inspired.  I'll catch up with you someday >



ldb2000 said:


> All the parts , except the clip , tubes and tranny , were turned on my trusty little Jet 1014vsi . I would advise you to use Carbide turning tools to turn the Aluminium bar stock or you will be resharpening your tools very often .


----------



## rherrell

I didn't use a metal lathe either when making my two pens for this challenge. The only "SPECIAL" tool I used was a Beall chuck. Now, take THAT away from me and I'd be up a creek!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark

I didn't make this for the challenge, but instead made it just to say I could a little while back:


----------



## bitshird

Butch, I haven't given up on my kitless yet, since there has been all this politispeak about transparency in government I want to make a transparent pen, Brian Grey figured a way, Now I have to get cracking, (on the pen) .


----------



## PaulDoug

Another simple one but meets the critera.  It is green water pipe from Bruce119 and white corian accents.  Just finiahed it today, wish I could make a white clip.


----------



## rherrell

EXCELLENT Paul.:wink: I'll bet you could sell it to a surgeon, kinda reminds me of "scrubs" green.:biggrin:


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

PaulDoug said:


> Another simple one but meets the critera. It is green water pipe from Bruce119 and white corian accents. Just finiahed it today, wish I could make a white clip.


 
Powder coat one! :wink:


----------



## ldb2000

Excelent workmanship on that one Paul . I really like it , good contrasts in the colors or would that be complimentry colors? , either way it looks great . You got the shape of the nib perfect and overall a nice shape for the pen . 
Like Scott said , Powder coat a clip white or you could also use a Satin Pearl clip which is kinda white .


----------



## ldb2000

*Another Kitless Kit*

Hi All
Doing this Challenge has been a blast and I have learned allot of great tricks , even if some of you didn't tell how you did them . That's what this Challenge is all about , stealing your ideas....eeerrrr ..... learning new ways of doing things .:biggrin:
OK , here is my latest creation . "The Kitless kit Euro" .
It is made from some 1/2" Brass bar stock and a piece of Lapis Tru-stone and the clip is .035 sheet stock .
The brass turns very well , it seems to be softer then Aluminum to turn and sands and polishes to a mirror shine .


----------



## rherrell

Excellent Butch! I like working with brass also. Did you powdercoat it? .035" is pretty thin, it's hard to tell in the photo but did you fold it over to give it some strength?


----------



## PaulDoug

Holy Crapola!  Awesome.  I will never catch up with you guys.


----------



## skiprat

Oh no!!!! I really wanted to enter this one, but have just discovered my pen doesn't qualify. 
It has a slimline mech in it but I used a Parker type refill and the rules said it has to be a Cross style. Who makes these stooopid rules anyway:biggrin:

Oh well........ so I posted it seperately anyway.

I must say that I'm very impressed with loads of the pens in this contest so far. :biggrin:

If you haven't done one yet, then WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?????:tongue:


----------



## ldb2000

Steven , you are welcome to post ANYTIME you want here . Your stuff is amazing .
I want to thank you for the idea of the upside down slimline transmission , I've been looking for a way to use parker refills without breaking up a kit .
If you don't mind me asking "WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?" , I see allot of great looking "KITLESS SLIMLINE" pens here .......So where's yours? 

PS: I made up the "STOOOPID RULES" so no cheating "CROSS REFILLS ONLY" :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000

Rick , sorry to say I'm not up to speed with powder coating , have all the stuff just don't have the room to set it up right now , soon I hope . As for the clip , so far I have found .035 to be just about right thickness , it's stiff enough to be strong and flexible enough to deflect and spring back to shape . It will deflect over 3/8" before it starts to bend . So as long as it's not abused it works well , but thats true of most clips .


----------



## PaulDoug

Just for a novice like my can you tell me where to start to get the metal for making things like the clips, CB's and nibs.  I have never worked with metal and would like to give it a try.


----------



## PaulDoug

One other thing.  Do you feel that this subject is getting enough interest that maybe we need a Kitless Pen section, maybe a subsection of advance pen making?


----------



## rherrell

Paul, you can get small pieces of sheetmetal here..... http://www.whimsie.com/ Their sample packs are reasonable.
For round, square or plate stock try here.....
http://www.onlinemetals.com/


----------



## PaulDoug

Thanks, Rick, added to my favorites for future work.  I have to learn a lot about metals, i.e., so many (I guess) hardness', thickness.  It also looks to me like it would be worth buying brass tube from a place like Online Metals, wouldn't it, instead of buying the short lengths from a pen kit selling place?


----------



## rherrell

PaulDoug said:


> Thanks, Rick, added to my favorites for future work. I have to learn a lot about metals, i.e., so many (I guess) hardness', thickness. It also looks to me like it would be worth buying brass tube from a place like Online Metals, wouldn't it, instead of buying the short lengths from a pen kit selling place?


I would'nt. Pens use some real oddball tube sizes and to me the prices pen suppliers get for  tubes is pretty decent.


----------



## Zirnike

PaulDoug said:


> Thanks, Rick, added to my favorites for future work.  I have to learn a lot about metals, i.e., so many (I guess) hardness', thickness.  It also looks to me like it would be worth buying brass tube from a place like Online Metals, wouldn't it, instead of buying the short lengths from a pen kit selling place?



I've gotta work on a kitless myself, because a lot of these look cool (and the rest are good, they just aren't my style).  However, I can help with this.  If you want to send me a message or something about a particular metal, I have the Bible (engineers and machinist's bible:  Handbook of Machinary (I went to look up the spelling, and can't find it right now...  But I will is anyone asks.   (it's the only other book I've seen that uses those really thin pages)

On the other hand, as a rule of thumb, I'd say carbide + coolent for stainless steel and the harder aluminums, and softer ones you can probably get away with a normal bit (not brad point (and note I didn't say 'cheap'...  If you're doing metal, carbide or HSS) and plenty of coolant.  Brass, be careful of, because it can 'catch' (a machinist friend knew someone who was trying to mill some brass by hand (not a bright idea...), and it caught and shattered his forearm), so make sure your vice is secure to the table.  I'd think the softer aluminums might be like that, too.  Titanium, same as Al (it's not strong per volume, but per weight).  Gold is way too hard for an amateur to deal with...  send it to me.  I'll even get rid of the chips for you, and rough it out, free of charge.  

For different materials, different speeds are better (like in wood).  There's a table in the bible, I believe.

'course, this is a 'theory' engineer's opinion.  See a machinist for better advice.


----------



## ldb2000

Paul , here's another place to get metals of different types , http://www.speedymetals.com
These are the guys I get my Brass and Aluminum from , their prices are good and they ship any size order fast .
For the brass I'm using T360 type bar and tube stock and for Aluminum I use 6061 type bar and tube stock . 

Rick , what thickness flat brass have you tried , I've tried the .064 and its way too thick and puts allot of stress on the finial instead of flexing . 
I have been buying my strip stock brass from my local hobby shop and they only carry the .035 and the .064 stuff but if you've had better luck with a certain thickness let me know and I will order some from speedy metals later in the week .

Zirnike , Welcome to the challenge thread . What type of kitless pen are you interested in , maybe we can help with any problems you come across .


----------



## Zirnike

ldb2000 said:


> Zirnike , Welcome to the challenge thread . What type of kitless pen are you interested in , maybe we can help with any problems you come across .



No idea, actually.  Or more accurately, too many.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Butch,
    This is my faorite pen, here. The shape and combination of materials sets it apart from others. Polaris clip I assume?



ldb2000 said:


> This is my latest attempt at duplicating most of the ballpoint kit pens we make . It is a Kitless Polaris . It is made from 2 7mm tubes and a slimline transmission , and a clip I bought from Elliot (xylostyle) , all of which I buy in bulk , and some Black and White Corian .
> I love these Finial operated kitless pens , they are a blast to build .:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun , next is a 7mm cigar pen . :biggrin:


----------



## stevers

Hi All,
I wasn't sure if I should post here, but I was looking at some of the others and I read the rules and decided to enter. 

I used the tubes, transmission, clip and finial from a fancy slim kit. As you can see, the nib and center band are custom made. It is wrapped in red and black marble celluloid from Woodcraft (I think). 

Hope you like it,


----------



## ldb2000

Like it ??? .... I LOVE IT !!!
Steve that is an awesome pen . I'm not a fan of the cartridge pens but this one has "Class" . The blank gives it an elegance that regular bullet pens lack , and the CB is the perfect size to bring it all together . 
Great job :good::good::good:


----------



## Jim15

That is a great looking cartridge pen.


----------



## davinci27

*doesn't quite qualify*

Here's my first completed kitless.  It doesn't quite qualify because the tubes and clips are from a euro instead of a slimline.  It was pretty challenging, and Butch suggested I post it in this thread as well.  It is BOW and Bloodwood.  The stripes on the centerband and nib are gray pearl ex.  They don't show up as well in the picture, but are pretty nice in person.


----------



## ldb2000

*Newest kitless design*

This is my newest entry here in the Challenge . It is based on the Longwood which is my favorite pen design . I have beefed up the design a bit , this pen is 1/2" in diameter and has a real nice feel to it .
It is Purple Plum wood with 3 coats of thin CA as a sealer and 6 coats of Fast drying Poly .


 
The picture don't show the beautiful coloration of this wood , there are subtle tones of pink and red in the grain . I just wish I had more of this wood . 
It uses a 7mm transmission and tubes with polished brass for the kit parts . Using Brass and Aluminum for these kitless designs has added a bit of elegance to them , and has opened up several new design possibilities which I will be showing soon .


----------



## kruger

*kitless flower pen*

A Chritmas flower for the wife of our heart.

He is made with spalted "castanea sativa" and "prunus domestica"

Only with tubes & transmission of an old slimline



As always, comments and suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## PaulDoug

Well now, that is thinking waaaay outside the box!  Very "artie".  Nice job!


----------



## Daniel

WOW! very creative. I even like the looks of it which is hard to do with me. I don't take to different very well. very nice work.


----------



## ldb2000

Kruger , that is absolutly awesome . Very creative and very well done


----------



## akbar24601

*My First Kitless!*

Ok, here it is. My first ever kitless pen. Yes, it is far from perfect, but, I really enjoyed making it. I have followed the rules. The pen twists closed and the upper body comes off to change the refill. This pen is made of Mahogany, Walnut and Veneer. I may change the clip out yet. Thanks for the challenge. Thanks for looking.


----------



## akbar24601

Paul, I LOVE that cork and mesquite pen!!! Fantastic job!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## ldb2000

Thanks for posting it here Steve . 
I was right about the knots , they look fantastic , and your finial and center band are really cool .


----------



## akbar24601

Thank you Butch. I really appreciate that.


----------



## ldb2000

*Blue Turquoise Calypso*

This is my next entry , it is a Blue Turquoise Kitless pen . It's another in my Calypso line of pens . It is made from some Blue Turquoise Tru-stone and Aluminum bar stock and uses 2 7mm tubes and a 7mm transmission with a custom Aluminum clip .


----------



## akbar24601

Very nice Butch! That Turquoise Tru-Stone looks sharp.


----------



## PaulDoug

This is, my favorite pen I have made to date. It is made from scraps because I was using my "feather" jig and didn't want to ruin another good piece of wood. The feathers are so light that at first glance you may not see them. It is some wood a friend of mine built his deck with (the darker) and the light is dogwood. I did not use a kit, the tubes and trans and clip are parts I bought separately. The finial is two pieces of wood, light and dark.


----------



## ldb2000

Bravo Paul . That is a spectacular kitless pen . I see the feathers just wish you had picked a little darker color for them it really would have made this one a Stunning pen . Great job on the nib and finial , I can just see the dark wood peeking over the top I think .:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## joeatact

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulDoug

Gee, Butch, somehow I missed your post of the tru-stone one.  I really like that.  I have got to get brave and try turning some soft metal.  I only have the Harbor Freight set of turning tools and don't know it they will hold up to it.  They do fine on wood.


----------



## ldb2000

Paul , I don't think you will have any problems with those tools (they are the better set ? M2 steel?) if you take it easy and don't get too aggressive . You will have to sharpen them more often but they will work .
I think you would be better off trying brass first , it turns better then aluminum . Get C 360 free machining brass or if you want to try the aluminum then get the T 6061 type aluminum which is the most machinable .
Just remember that metal won't chip or break the way wood and plastic do when you get a catch so keep your tool rest up nice and tight to your workpiece so your tools have a very small overhang and hold on tightly . 
For around $30 to $40 you can get the carbide tipped set of tools from PSI (Amazon is cheapest when they have them) , they hold up real well and stay sharp for quite awhile . This set works great for Tru stone and other hard materials and you don't have to keep resharpening them every 5 minutes .


----------



## PaulDoug

Thinks for the info Butch.  Maybe after the Christmas Season is over I can give it a try.


----------



## ldb2000

I've been busy with some other projects and haven't had much time to play , but I'm back .
This one is a Kitless BX Cable pen . It is made from a piece of BX armored electrical cable cast in Alumilite , have I said lately how much I hate Alumilite (sorry Curtis) and aluminum , 2 7mm tubes and a 7mm transmission with a clip from Elliot. It was a blast to be playing again .
Hope you enjoy it .


----------



## cnirenberg

Butch,
I love it.


----------



## fountainbel

Congratulations Bob, that's a mighty beautiful pen !!
What kind of filling system did you use ?






bobkeyes said:


> Here is a fountain pen. All parts made by me except the nib. 4 start thread done on the mill.  Two views of pen and one of small diamond on the cap. Made from tortoise shell acrylic.


----------

